# I need a good Ground Turkey Chili recipe



## Av8tor (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking for a good ground turkey chili recipe.  Healthy as possible please.  Thanks.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a few at home (at work now) will post later this evening for you


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

2lb Lean Ground Turkey
1 Can Kidney Beans
1 Can Cannelli Beans
1 Can Black Beans
1 8 oz. Can tomato sauce
1 16 oz. Diced Tomatos
1/2 C. Chopped Onion
1/2 C. Chopped Green Chili Peppers (or 1 4 oz. can diced green chili peppers)
1/4 C +/- to taste Chili Powder
2 tsp. Garlic Powder
1 T. Onion Powder
2 tsp. Pepper
2 tsp. Chipolte (optional)
1 tsp. Salt (optional)

Sautee ground turkey. Drain and rinse with hot water. Sautee Onions and Chili's and then add ground meat back in. Add in the 3 cans of UNdrained Beans (that means include the juice  ), Can of diced tomatos and tomato sauce. Add spices (all spices adjust to your taste) Mix together and simmer on low heat for an hour or so.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

I usually just use the ground turkey and add in stewed tomatos, then use the 2 alarm chili stuff.  I don't like beans in my chili.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 22, 2004)

Real Chili doesn't have beans in it.     
Then again, I don't think real chili has turkey in it either 

Normally, any chili recipe will work with ground turkey, so I'd recommend you choose your favorite for beef, and just add that amount of turkey instead.


----------



## Av8tor (Jan 23, 2004)

Jodi,

Aren't beans loaded with carbs?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> Jodi,
> 
> Aren't beans loaded with carbs?


Yes, healthy carbs.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

and alot of those carbs are FIBER!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

*Black Bean Chili * 


1 onion, diced	 
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 pound ground turkey
3 (15 ounce) cans black beans, undrained
1 (14.5 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1 1/2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried basil leaves
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar	

 -In a large heavy pot over medium heat, cook onion and garlic until onions are translucent. Introduce turkey and cook, stirring, until meat is brown. Stir in beans, tomatoes, chili powder, oregano, basil and vinegar. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer 60 minutes or more, until flavors are well blended.
Makes 6 servings

Amount Per Serving:		 
Calories: 346 
Total Fat: 7.5g 
Cholesterol: 60mg 
Total Carbohydrates: 43.9g 
Dietary Fiber: 17.2g 
Protein: 27.7g


 see even though it has a decent amount of carbs, note the fiber intake!


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 4, 2004)

Using Jodi's recipe, which I made tonight (It was great) I came up with the following nutritional info:

Makes about 13 cups so each serving is about 1 1/3 cups to make the math easy.

Based on 10 Servings:

247 Calories
2.1 Grams Fat
27.7 Grams Carbs
27.7 Grams Protein
7.3 Grams Fibre

I used 2 lbs Purdue Ground Turkey 99% FF
1 can Bushes Kidney Beans
1 can Progresso Canneli Beans
1 can Eden Organic Black Beans
1 15 oz can Contadina Tomato sauce 
1 14.5 oz can Red Gold Diced Tomatoes 
1 4 oz can Old El Paso Chiles
1 cup of chopped onion (We love onion)
2 tsp Don Enrique chile chipolte sauce
Added a little splenda to sweeten it up
Copied the rest of the recipe verbatim.

Seems too healthy to be true.  Tasted incredibly good.

Note:

1/4 cup of Kraft FF Cheddar melted on top only adds 45 calories
2 grams of carbs and 9 grams of protein.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed it - I just so happened to have made that tonight as well.  I love the stuff


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

crazy question comin' at ya...

when you make recipes like this (one big pot of anything mixed together like beans and/or brown rice, veggies, a meat source, etc.) do you stress on dividing up the portions so your meals are equal?  do you worry about making sure the lb of turkey or chicken or whatever is split into equal amounts or just stir it all up, figure out the totals for the whole thing, eyeball it, divide it into what look like equal portions and call it a day?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> crazy question comin' at ya...
> 
> when you make recipes like this (one big pot of anything mixed together like beans and/or brown rice, veggies, a meat source, etc.) do you stress on dividing up the portions so your meals are equal?  do you worry about making sure the lb of turkey or chicken or whatever is split into equal amounts or just stir it all up, figure out the totals for the whole thing, eyeball it, divide it into what look like equal portions and call it a day?


If I'm using 2lbs of meat and I need 5 oz. per meal then the chili will last me 6 meals.  I freeze it too   The carbs come out to approx. 20G per serving because its approx. 1/2 C beans per serving.  Basically I make it all divide it up and call it a day


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 5, 2004)

I added up the Calories, Carbs, Protein etc... for everything I put in the recipe.  After I was done, I took a measuring cup and figured out how many cups the total recipe made which equaled 13.   To make the math easy, I just divided the cups by 10.
So each serving is 1.3 cups.

I then took the total cals, carbs, protein etc.. and divided by 10 also.  This gave me the nutritional info. I posted.  Every time we eat some chili, we measure out 1 1/3 cup.

Voila!
 

I hope this is the correct way to do it, I'm kind of new at worrying about every carb and gram of protein.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

it's the only way that makes sense.  my crazy self was thinking 1 of the 10 servings might have more meat in it than another one....so then i started thinking i couldn't cook the meat in with the rest and then i realized if i do that i'll never be able to enjoy a meal. 

thanks!


----------



## herminee (Nov 1, 2010)

*Sweet and Delicious Chilli Chicken Recipe*

Preparation time: 10 minutes  
Total cooking time: 10 minutes  
Serves 4-6
Ingredients:
- 375 g (12 oz.) Hokkien noodles 
- 4 chicken fillets, cut into small pieces 
- 1 or 2 tablespoons sweet chili sauce  
- 2 teaspoons fish sauce  
- 1 tablespoon oil 
- 100 g (3 1/2 oz.) baby sweet corn, halved lengthways  
- 150 g (5 oz.) sugar snap peas  
- 1 tablespoon lime juice
Directions:
1. Place the  noodles in a kind of large bowl, cover it with some boiling water and  gently pull apart with a fork. Leave it for about 5 minutes, then drain  it.
2. Combine all the chicken, the sweet chili sauce and the fish sauce in a large bowl.
3.  Heat a wok over very high heat, add some oil and swirl it to coat. Add  all the chicken pieces and stir-fry it for about 3-5 minutes, or until  it becomes well cooked through. Add the corn and the sugar snap peas and  stir-fry them for about 2 minutes or so. Add the noodles and the lime  juice and serve immediately.
Nutrition Value:
Protein 30 g;  
Fat 6.5 g;  
Carbohydrate 50 g; 
Dietary Fibre 4 g;  
Cholesterol 53mg; 
Energy 1593kJ (380cal)
Note:
1. If you can`t find thigh fillets, use 3 breast fillets.
2. Soak the noodles in some boiling water and separate them with a fork or a knife.
3. Mix together the chicken pieces, the sweet chilli sauce and the fish sauce.
4. Add the noodles and the lime juice to the wok before serving.

__________________
turkey chili recipe


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

Gych!


----------



## G3 (Nov 8, 2010)

I use ground chicken for my chili. I found that it comes out better if I grill the chicken and then grind it, after, myself. The texture is more like ground beef that way.


----------

